# New BowTech & Diamond Apparel is now available



## BowTech_Shooter

All the new clothing and accessories are available through your local dealers or the online store. 

The items can be seen here.


----------



## Ausie-guy

Pat.

Those new Ball Caps sure do look sweet gonna have to get a couple


----------



## babykat

That is some sweet stuff!! Thanks for the link!

Kat


----------



## bowhunter685

*ttt*

COOL:darkbeer:


----------



## cameron

Can I see a picture of a BT shirt with the NEW speed bow for 08???:tongue:


----------



## Frank/PA

NICE:wink: I ma filling out my order now.


----------



## Paul S.

I got my hat a couple of weeks ago..those things are sweet!!:wink:


----------



## ciscokid

I Love the cooler. Just wish they made a camo one so i can bring into the woods.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN

*how about*

some womens stuff (like shirts) for diamond????:embara: :wink:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> some womens stuff (like shirts) for diamond????:embara: :wink:



I believe the Diamond portion will be updated soon however, if you click on any of the Ladies BowTech Logowear items see example , you'll see there are several embroidery options; Diamond logo's relpacing BowTech logo's are some of them.

Your wish has come true! :wink:


----------



## bowsmith

How about knit stocking caps and an updated viser?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

bowsmith said:


> How about knit stocking caps and an updated viser?



Always something ain't it Patrick?... And what would you need a stocking cap in GA for?...:wink:

BTW, is it viser or visor? :wink:

Also, I didn't mention, this is phase 1 of what I believe is going to be a total of 4 phases over the next year or so, so keep checking back on the web site for updates.


----------



## bowsmith

Viser...Visor...whatever....A hat without a top on it.

They have the crazy idea that in Georgia you are supposed to shoot 3d in January and February instead of shooting spots indoors...  And besides, I need a stocking cap to wear in the treestand.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

bowsmith said:


> Viser...Visor...whatever....A hat without a top on it.
> 
> They have the crazy idea that in Georgia you are supposed to shoot 3d in January and February instead of shooting spots indoors...  And besides, I need a stocking cap to wear in the treestand.



LMAO!!! I've got a visor made just for you, the logo was embroidered upside down; I guess it's for people that like to stand on their heads when they shoot, like that girl that shoots with her feet...

I don't know of stocking caps are in the works (I will suggest it) but I made my own from a wool watch cap a few years ago...


----------



## bowsmith

Got anything with the logo under the bill. I was thinking about going with the Jesper Parnevik look for the next ASA season...


----------



## ciscokid

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> some womens stuff (like shirts) for diamond????:embara: :wink:


It should have a saying at the bottom. A woman's best friend. "Not to imply they are only for gals" 

Maybe have a saying on the mens shirt that says something to compliment what the other shirt says. :noidea:




You may want to check to make sure it doesn't violate any copyright laws first!


----------



## TUFNUF

*Do We Buy This Stuff*

I Was Just Wondering Why The Prices? Do You Have People That Actually Pay For That Stuff?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

I just got a fleece shirt and jacket, they're great for this time of year...:wink:


----------



## RyanH

I have two $50 gift cards for this site! Ill sale them for $25 each!


----------



## cgchris99

We hope to have some of the apparel available online at discount prices. If your interested in anything, just PM me.


----------



## arkansasbowman

*finally, great stuff*

Great to have some very nice stuff to choose from. First order came in on Monday.


I almost  however. I was, being the man I am Ironing my new shirts and I bought one of the Mock neck shirts in light yellow. Well I had a major oops. Yep melted a hole in a brand new shirt. I amost wanted to CRY. Pretty mad at myself, did not realize that the material would not take much heat.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter

arkansasbowman said:


> Great to have some very nice stuff to choose from. First order came in on Monday.
> 
> 
> I almost  however. I was, being the man I am Ironing my new shirts and I bought one of the Mock neck shirts in light yellow. Well I had a major oops. Yep melted a hole in a brand new shirt. I amost wanted to CRY. Pretty mad at myself, did not realize that the material would not take much heat.



That's what the care tags are for...:wink:


----------



## MikeTN

I ordered one of the new caps- it looks great.

The old ones say "One size fits most".

The new ones say "One size fits all"- I proved that false!

Any chance at a wheelbarrow sized hat for the cranially endowed? :embara:


----------



## bowtech1234

*me too*



cameron said:


> Can I see a picture of a BT shirt with the NEW speed bow for 08???:tongue:


what is this gentle man refering too?


----------

